# Eclipse automatisch Projekte cleanen und builden lassen



## Keo (21. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein cmd-script geschrieben, der automatisch gegen Mitternacht beginnt und alle meine Projekte via svn aktualisiert und mit ant anschließend übersetzt. Danach ruft dieser eclipse auf.

Kann man eclipse beim Aufruf weitere Parameter übergeben, damit er autotmatisch ein clean, refresh und build über alle Projekte macht?


----------



## maki (21. Jul 2010)

Wenn du vor hast deinen Build zu automatisieren solltest du imho einen besseren Weg einschlagen.
Vielleciht reicht PDE für das was du vorhast, wirst aber viele Kopfschmerzen bekommen.

Für sowas ist zB. Buckminster besser geeignet, oder Maven2 wenn du nicht vor hast Eclipse RCP Projekte zu bauen.
Dann kannst du auf suboptimale CMD Skripte verzichten


----------



## Keo (21. Jul 2010)

vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt:
Unser Build ist weitgehend durch unseren Build-Manager automatisiert worden. Dazu reicht ein ant-Befehl um das Gesamtprojekt zu bauen. Mein cmd-Script sollte nur als Task täglich (wenn ich Feierabend habe) gestartet werden und diesen ant-Befehl ausführen. Danach sollte er eclipse starten und beim Start die einzelnen Eclipse-Projekt-Module aktualisieren (also ein clean und F5)


----------



## maki (21. Jul 2010)

Ok, das hört sich ganz anders an, dann muss ich glatt fragen:
Wozu das hier eigentlich??


> Danach sollte er eclipse starten und beim Start die einzelnen Eclipse-Projekt-Module aktualisieren (also ein clean und F5)



Vestehe nämlich nicht wohin die Reise gehen soll...


----------



## Keo (21. Jul 2010)

was verstehst Du denn hier nicht? Der ant-Task aktualisert und baut die Sourcen neu. Diese Sourcen müssen dann im Eclipse aktualisiert werden. Wenn ich bei uns alle Projekt-Module in Eclipse aktualiseren will, kann das schon ein halbe Std dauern.


----------



## Keo (21. Jul 2010)

der Aufruf-Parameter heisst -refresh
Hier kann man alle Konsolen-Parameter finden:
Help - Eclipse SDK


----------

